# How can you prevent your printer cartridge from drying up?



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Hewie Pete

Printer cartridges are sealed units with material packed inside which looks like a sponge. The ink particles get agitated when a small current is applied and then the ink is distributed accordingly. The ink is designed to dry up so the consumer can purchase more, not unlike toner cartridges which are re-usable. To prevent the ink from drying up completely, the only method is to start the printer once in a while, print a word or two on paper so the ink will be in constant motion.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi octaneman

Who are you replying to ? :wave:

BG


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I think he was replying to someone who had a Spam thread in the forum (selling printer cartridges) that was removed. Therefore, this thread is closed.


----------

